# stocking devices



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

what devices and of what quantities are you guys stocking in you're vans. Sometimes it seems like everytime I go in there to get a device, its not there! There are just too many, white, ivory, almond, light almont, dup., single, 15a., 20a., s.pole, 3w,4w, dup. sw, triplex switch, and on and on! And then theres the plates!!!!!!! OMG!


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Everything you listed, but only in white. YMMV.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I usually keep a box of each in white and ivory, sp, 3way, tr receptacles. I keep one each of 4way. Two or three of each 15amp TR GFCI. I'll have a box of white plates, switch and receptacle. Assorted ivory plates. Some basic phone and cable white and ivory. When I do the almond thing, its light almond and usually a new install in a remodel. I don't keep a lot on the van. We have a bunch of supply houses and Home Depots/Lowes around so never far away if I need some almond. Have a handful of misc stuff, 20amp recepts, stack switches.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't subscribe to this, but another electrician I know only installs white decora for everything, his reasoning is that it eliminates the hassle with the plates. 

Obviously, it's different when your replacing a single device or adding one and matching what's existing, but with new construction, additions or basements that is his go to device. 

Me, I stock 10 - 15A duplex tr, 20A duplex tr, 20A GFCI tr, 20A single pole, <10-20A 3 way and a couple four way in brown, white and ivory. I absolutely detest almond and light almond. They don't exist in my world and I never mention it to a customer as an option.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

drewsserviceco said:


> i absolutely detest almond and light almond. They don't exist in my world and i never mention it to a customer as an option.



ditto


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The almond thing works out really well depending upon the paint colors. Typically go to white. The ivory is for service.


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

yea, I would love to only carry white, but I do mostly service work, always have to match what the cust. has. Who's the freakin genius who brought almond and light almond devises to the market??? Good thing theres a lowes or home depot on almost every corner


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Unless you drive a Kenworth with a 58' trailer, you'll never have what you need.


----------



## Kyrton (Feb 2, 2016)

I only carry white and ivory in quantities of 2 or more of nearly every type. I even have stacked sp/sp, sp/3way toggle and decor, sw/gfci combos, audible gfci. 
Plates the same- 2 or more of most common combos up to 4g. 

Time is money and the less running to a supply house i have to do the better.


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

whats an audible gfi? I try to keep ten of each of the most common devices.


----------



## Kyrton (Feb 2, 2016)

Audible gfci 

I use these for pumps, sump pumps, fridges and freezers. It has an alarm when the gfci has been tripped off.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Kyrton said:


> Audible gfci
> 
> I use these for pumps, sump pumps, fridges and freezers. It has an alarm when the gfci has been tripped off.


Which works really well when you're 500 miles away on vacation!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

joebeadg said:


> yea, I would love to only carry white, but I do mostly service work, always have to match what the cust. has. *Who's the freakin genius who brought almond and light almond devises to the market??*? Good thing theres a lowes or home depot on almost every corner


Leviton decided to play Howard Johnsons a while back Joe>
















Lutron followed suit>










We've had some interior designers mix/match every room. The thing is, low sellers like babysh!t brown ups receptacle outlets , or smurf blue preset dimmers may only be manufactured 3-4 times a year, and come via tortois....








:no:~CS~:no:


----------



## tersus (Jul 3, 2012)

In addition to what's been mentioned already...Ivory and white plates--duplex, single switch, double switch, sg blanks, dg blanks, and dg plates with switch and decora (I need these often for I'm changing out a duplex for a gfi recpt. at either a kitchen counter or bath vanity). Seems to me that almond is a thing of the past. Light almond on the other hand is pretty popular, to the point that sometimes the stores only carry something in a white or light almond. Maybe a few 2-prong receptacles for the real old houses?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

*They got an App for that*

Truck stock App


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

*They got an App for that*

duplicate


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Unless you drive a Kenworth with a 58' trailer, you'll never have what you need.


I carry white now days.

A long time ago I often told people that I drove an extended van, not a city bus. That usually worked and I'd charge a pick up fee to get their stuff or they would wait till the next day after I'd done a wholesale run.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

For service work it's _chocolate or vanilla _@ Chicken Electric .....~CS~


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Leviton decided to play Howard Johnsons a while back Joe>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN YOU STEVE!!! Wife caught a glimpse of this post and now every other word out of her mouth is "Whispering Wheat."


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

If we order that now, with a minimum of at least 100 devices, we should see that in a month, maybe.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The most common i stock is white or brown and next most common is light almond.,,

but for any other colours is special order item they will have to pay extra due some colors you will have to have a minuim order item to get it.,,

The red devices I do order it from time to time useally on emergecy circuits in commercal / industrial useage..

one color I did order it was black it did match up perfect on customer place which they have black tiles on the wall so it look little invisible if not carefull.,,,


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Mostly white, but I stock ivory, light almond, and misc. items in brown and black as well. 

Here is something I do quite often though. I'll pull out the really nice looking white decora switch or receptacle, then I will show it to the customer next to their dingy old ivory device. 

I simply ask "Here is your old receptacle, you probably would prefer to start upgrading to a nice new white one wouldn't you?"

Then I find myself upgrading at least the room where the problem device was!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

CADPoint said:


> Truck stock App


Have you tried it?
Curious how it works, the link didn't show enough for me.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

zac said:


> Have you tried it?
> Curious how it works, the link didn't show enough for me.


I figured I would take one for the team... $2.99.... 

If you click on the bath fans stock portion, it has items like a 4x4 box. It does this in multiple areas. I think you can go through and delete and add custom items though. 

I don't think I could stomach the app though, it visually doesn't work for me! LOL....


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Switched said:


> I figured I would take one for the team... $2.99....
> 
> If you click on the bath fans stock portion, it has items like a 4x4 box. It does this in multiple areas. I think you can go through and delete and add custom items though.
> 
> I don't think I could stomach the app though, it visually doesn't work for me! LOL....


You're alright switched.
I don't care what everyone else says!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

zac said:


> You're alright switched.
> I don't care what everyone else says!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Me neither!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## west shore electric (Sep 30, 2015)

I stock all white decora and standard. Few items of ivory. Gfci's just white. Hardly ever use Ivory but good to have for a service call that have that existing.
The shaking of the stock driving down the street scratches them all up. I toss out so many devices because they're beat up before I get to using them. How do others deal with this? I'm looking for some type of sleeves to individually wrap each separately. I've even tossed new boxes out....just the rubbing of them together effs them all up.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

west shore electric said:


> I stock all white decora and standard. Few items of ivory. Gfci's just white. Hardly ever use Ivory but good to have for a service call that have that existing.
> The shaking of the stock driving down the street scratches them all up. I toss out so many devices because they're beat up before I get to using them. How do others deal with this? I'm looking for some type of sleeves to individually wrap each separately. I've even tossed new boxes out....just the rubbing of them together effs them all up.


For about 5 years now I have been going to the dollar store and buying zip-lock type bags, super cheap ones. I buy a box of devices and just toss them in the zip locks, then throw them in plastic containers, which are all lined up on the van shelves.

I can reuse the zip-locks a number of times in most cases, and I rarely have to toss out damaged devices now. Even if I don't reuse the bags, I usually toss the old garbage device, cover, and misc. materials into the zip-lock. It keeps it clean and easy.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Switched said:


> For about 5 years now I have been going to the dollar store and buying zip-lock type bags, super cheap ones. I buy a box of devices and just toss them in the zip locks, then throw them in plastic containers, which are all lined up on the van shelves.
> 
> I can reuse the zip-locks a number of times in most cases, and I rarely have to toss out damaged devices now. Even if I don't reuse the bags, I usually toss the old garbage device, cover, and misc. materials into the zip-lock. It keeps it clean and easy.


I do the same too.
A few maestro dimmers all scratched up caused that to take effect. It's also good to have zips for items you may open and not install, keeps all the pieces together. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

oh west shore! I was just going to say that! I hate that, my devises get scratched up too. For the dimmers, they come in those plastic blister type packs, I cut the front out to just the size of the dimmer with my sheetrock knife and rubber band it to the face of the dimmer. Only problem is the rubber bands kind of disintegrate after awhile. For sws and recs I stand them up in those plastic and cardboard bins for shelves and cut out cardboard pieces to separate them. Helps somewhat, not perfect though. and I use ziplock bags too for some stuff


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

I sourced 6 mil zip bags from Amazon. I played around with sizes and settled on (I think, please verify yourself) 3"x5" for non dimmer/GFCI and 4"x6" for dimmer/GFCI. 

End of marred up devices.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sometimes I can clean them up with the orange towels, but not always. The boxes they come in don't last either.


----------

